# Good Restaurants in Polanco?



## RoxyRox86 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi,
I've been trying to find more good MEXICAN food restaurants in Polanco (reasonably priced).
I found this link but i think that i have tried all the mexican options in the list, and i really want something new. I really liked the "Villa Maria" so something similar would be good.

trendymx com/lugares/39-lugares/82-guia-de-restaurantes-polanco (just add the dot before the com and www at the beginning i can't post the url... hope the admins won't get mad at me)

I've been here for a month, but i still don't know any locals. I speak only a few words of spanish, so i can't read the critiques that some websites publish in spanish... all i need is a good recommendation and i'll head there. Prices are not so much of an issue as long as i can eat for less than $250 MXN or $300 MXN.

it would be even better f there are mariachis or live music. Thanks


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RoxyRox86 said:


> Hi,
> I've been trying to find more good MEXICAN food restaurants in Polanco (reasonably priced).
> I found this link but i think that i have tried all the mexican options in the list, and i really want something new. I really liked the "Villa Maria" so something similar would be good.
> 
> ...


If you want to venture out of Polanco, I could recommend any number of local eateries in my neighborhood, where you can get decent Mexican food for a hell of a lot less than $300. However, I have the feeling that that's not the kind of place you're looking for. In any event, welcome to Mexico and the D.F. !


----------



## RoxyRox86 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for replying.
Well, as long as the neighborhood is safe, i'm willing to try it. Is it far from Polanco? Can i get there using the subway? (i'm not getting a car, i'm scared of how some people drive in Mexico City... crazy).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RoxyRox86 said:


> Thanks for replying.
> Well, as long as the neighborhood is safe, i'm willing to try it. Is it far from Polanco? Can i get there using the subway? (i'm not getting a car, i'm scared of how some people drive in Mexico City... crazy).


I live in Colonia Cuauhtemoc, a few blocks in back of the American Embassy, a very safe neighborhood, though not as posh as Polanco. You can get here by taking one of the nice buses that ply Reforma and get off at El Angel. Not getting a car is a very sensible plan, since traffic is crazy here, and public transportation is plentiful and cheap.


----------



## RoxyRox86 (Nov 17, 2011)

Great. thanks! I will try it... any specific restaurant/eatery that you like?

When i got here, i was thinking about living in Interlomas. The neighborhood is nice, clean and safe, but the problem is that you can't get anywhere without a car. Public transportation from Interlomas to Polanco (where i work) is also terrible.





Isla Verde said:


> I live in Colonia Cuauhtemoc, a few blocks in back of the American Embassy, a very safe neighborhood, though not as posh as Polanco. You can get here by taking one of the nice buses that ply Reforma and get off at El Angel. Not getting a car is a very sensible plan, since traffic is crazy here, and public transportation is plentiful and cheap.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RoxyRox86 said:


> Great. thanks! I will try it... any specific restaurant/eatery that you like?
> 
> When i got here, i was thinking about living in Interlomas. The neighborhood is nice, clean and safe, but the problem is that you can't get anywhere without a car. Public transportation from Interlomas to Polanco (where i work) is also terrible.


Interlomas is far away from the center of the city, where all the interesting things to do are located. I just realized that you said that your Spanish is almost non-existent and the places I'm thinking of cater to Mexicans, so they don't have English-speaking waiters. Also, they do most of their business during the _comida hour, from 2 to 4 in the afternoon, so that might not be convenient for you if you work in Polanco._


----------



## RoxyRox86 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well, i tend to emphasize the keywords... "tacos", "enchiladas"....
I've also heard of this restaurant, Cafe Tacuba. I think it's in Centro Historico, ever been there?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RoxyRox86 said:


> Well, i tend to emphasize the keywords... "tacos", "enchiladas"....
> I've also heard of this restaurant, Cafe Tacuba. I think it's in Centro Historico, ever been there?


The Café Tacuba is rather well-known and rather pricey, but from all accounts the food is pretty bad these days. You could find better tacos from the taco stand near the Lumiere Reforma art film house


----------



## AE86 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome! Polanco is my old stomping grounds. I would recommend to you Los Remedios. They are located on Homero and the atmosphere is very much like what you are looking for. Here is their address: Homero #135, Col. Chapultepec Morales
Miguel Hidalgo. México D.F.

Cafe tacuba is great. They are famous for their coffee. 

In case you are interested in something other than Mexican food, here is a list of some of my favorite places in Polanco. I absolutely love the food here in Mexico.

Resturante Bros.
Lope de Vega #226, Mexico City 11570, Mexico

The food is good but their specialty is the "Oyster Bros". I tend to take people who do not like oysters to this restaurant to try the Oyster Bros. Everyone who I have taken to try these oysters loves them. They are that delicious.

Me Gusto Es
Torcuato Tasso 324, Col. Polanco

Best sea food in Polanco.

Puerto Madero

The lamb here is amazing.

Masaryk Num. 110

Saks
Lamartine 526, Col. Polanco

This place has amazing wines. Try the Tobacco wine!! 

These are all I can think of off the top of my head. I havent been to Polanco in over a year. I live in la Condesa which is fairly close to Polanco and also has many good restaurants. As soon as I can remember more spots I will post them for you. 

Buen Provecho!


----------



## RoxyRox86 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for your help! I will try all those mexican restaurants, and "Saks". I love wines, so i'm guessing i'll love that restaurant.
I will try tacos from a stand and from less formal restaurants too. It seems that they have some hidden gems in there.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

find "Casa de 'tono". You wont regret it. There are 2 that I know of.


----------



## gemdomer (Sep 14, 2011)

Try El Farolito taco stand on Newton 130 - you gotta try the tacos al pastor! Ask for them "con todo" meaning onion, cilantro and pineapple.

If you are looking for really really upscale Mexican food, try Izote on Masaryk 513.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

gemdomer said:


> Try El Farolito taco stand on Newton 130 - you gotta try the tacos al pastor! Ask for them "con todo" meaning onion, cilantro and pineapple.
> 
> If you are looking for really really upscale Mexican food, try Izote on Masaryk 513.


I've never understood the Mexican penchant for putting pineapple on everything and calling the results "Hawaiian". All I can say is "yech!". Onion and cilantro, on the other hand, are "¡muy rico!"


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> The Café Tacuba is rather well-known and rather pricey, but from all accounts the food is pretty bad these days. You could find better tacos from the taco stand near the Lumiere Reforma art film house


I can vouch for that taco stand - used to go there every week when I lived in Rio Guadalquivir


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Fishers and Los Arcos, both in Polanco, have some amazing seafood.

Los Panchos in Anzures, their tacos of 'carnitas' are to die for.

La Morena in Condesa - bit of mexican 'bar food' with a twist. Nice drinks and ambiance too.

La Tecla in Colonia Roma - Mexican high cuisine, a bit more pricey but beautiful food.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

El Lago de los Cisnes

El Lago de los cisnes

Prado Norte 391, Col. Lomas de Chapultepec
5282-4501 / 5282-4347

This is just a few blocks from the west side of the Periferico. For me, it's the best taco place in city.


----------



## Cochinito (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh so many possibilities, but sticking to just Polanco (or nearby), just Mexican, and places that aren't on that list:

El Bajio - Veracruz-style and with excellent and reasonably priced breakfasts.
Klein's - A classic and another great breakfast option, good value.
Bondy - Another breakfast classic, famous for their conchas.
Dulcinea - A personal favorite, great shrimp tacos, mid-range prices.
Entremar - The little brother of Contramar, regarded by many as the best seafood in the city. I haven't been to Entremar but while Contramar isn't exactly cheap, the food is outstanding. The tuna tostadas are a must. 
El Califa - Their tacos are excellent, though pricier than average, and their salsa molcajetada is to die for.
Los Panchos - Said to have the best carnitas in the city.
El Turix - Excellent cochinita pibil tacos and tortas, and cheap.
El Pialadero de Guadalajara - Famous for their tortas ahogadas.
Taquería Selene - Another taco/torta classic.

On the higher end, Izote as mentioned, Jaso, Dulce Patria, and of course Pujol.

Outside of Polanco the best neighborhoods for food I would say are Centro, Condesa, Roma, and Coyoacán. Let me know if you want recs. Roma is particularly exciting these days.

Buen provecho!


----------



## Cochinito (Dec 4, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never understood the Mexican penchant for putting pineapple on everything and calling the results "Hawaiian". All I can say is "yech!". Onion and cilantro, on the other hand, are "¡muy rico!"


Well, tacos al pastor aren't called "Hawaiian" and IMHO the pineapple is essential to the flavor. And speaking of which, El Huequito in Centro would be my top pick for al pastor.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Cochinito said:


> Well, tacos al pastor aren't called "Hawaiian" and IMHO the pineapple is essential to the flavor. And speaking of which, El Huequito in Centro would be my top pick for al pastor.


Tacos al pastor are not what I had in mind. I was thinking more along the lines of "Hawaiian" pizza, which has some canned pineapple as part of the topping.


----------



## gemdomer (Sep 14, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never understood the Mexican penchant for putting pineapple on everything and calling the results "Hawaiian". All I can say is "yech!". Onion and cilantro, on the other hand, are "¡muy rico!"


It's not Hawaiian, it's the traditional Mexican way to eat tacos al pastor. Salty-sweet!


----------



## gemdomer (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh yes, I second the person who said El Bajio! Definitely the tastiest Mexican food and best value in Polanco.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

gemdomer said:


> It's not Hawaiian, it's the traditional Mexican way to eat tacos al pastor. Salty-sweet!


Exactly. Not sure anywhere in Mexico that claim pinapple on the tacos is considered anything else but local flavor. Maybe the NOB visitors would call it Hawaiin, but thats all they know to think when they see pinapple on a food.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

If you live in Polanco and cannot find a good place to eat without asking morons on this board just give it up and dig a six foot hole to disappear into without causing peripheral distress.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Exactly. Not sure anywhere in Mexico that claim pinapple on the tacos is considered anything else but local flavor. Maybe the NOB visitors would call it Hawaiin, but thats all they know to think when they see pinapple on a food.


At least in Mexico City, if you look at the menu of any pizza or hamburger joint, pizza or a hamburger topped with pineapple is called"Hawaiana".


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> At least in Mexico City, if you look at the menu of any pizza or hamburger joint, pizza or a hamburger topped with pineapple is called"Hawaiana".


Tacos and hamburger/pizza are two different cultural cuisines. Mexicans know tacos...but hamburgers and pizza are best left to the pros.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Tacos and hamburger/pizza are two different cultural cuisines. Mexicans know tacos...but hamburgers and pizza are best left to the pros.


I'm not especially fond of the way pizza is made here, but it seems to have become part of Mexican cuisine, as have hamburgers.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm not especially fond of the way pizza is made here, but it seems to have become part of Mexican cuisine, as have hamburgers.


Why aren´t you fond of the way pizzas are made in Mexico City and how can you judge pizzas or any other food type in a city with a population of over 20 million people spread out over a metropolitan area encompassing a vast territory that is so huge no single human being has ever actually seen anything more than a small portion of it? When I fly from Guadalajara to Mexico City, my plane arrives in the vast metropolitan zone an hour before it lands and you tell me you don´t like the way pizza is made there? There must be 40,000 pizzas a day made there in an area encompassing 200 square kilometers and you are not fond of how they are made? Well, Isla Verde, within walking distance of my home in the small city of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas I can find you at least five wood fired Italian pizza joinits that will blow your mind so don´t tell me I can´t duplicate that experience in one of the largest and most sophisticated citiies on the planet.

Please don´t think I am being critical of your comment. That is not my point. I may just have an elevated opinion of the delights to be offerred by a city I find to be a treasure among world urban conglomerations. That´s just my opinion.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> Why aren´t you fond of the way pizzas are made in Mexico City and how can you judge pizzas or any other food type in a city with a population of over 20 million people spread out over a metropolitan area encompassing a vast territory that is so huge no single human being has ever actually seen anything more than a small portion of it? When I fly from Guadalajara to Mexico City, my plane arrives in the vast metropolitan zone an hour before it lands and you tell me you don´t like the way pizza is made there? There must be 40,000 pizzas a day made there in an area encompassing 200 square kilometers and you are not fond of how they are made? Well, Isla Verde, within walking distance of my home in the small city of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas I can find you at least five wood fired Italian pizza joinits that will blow your mind so don´t tell me I can´t duplicate that experience in one of the largest and most sophisticated citiies on the planet.


Wow, now I know what it's like to be confronted by the wrath of Hound Dog! I'll modify my comment and say that none of the pizza I've had in Mexico City has been to my liking. And the one time I had pizza in San Cristóbal, it wasn't to my liking either. I guess I had the misfortune of not patronizing one of the pizza places you mention in your post.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Isla Verde;655090]Wow, now I know what it's like to be confronted by the wrath of Hound Dog! I'll modify my comment and say that none of the pizza I've had in Mexico City has been to my liking. And the one time I had pizza in San Cristóbal, it wasn't to my liking either. I guess I had the misfortune of not patronizing one of the pizza places you mention in your post.[/QUOTE]_

OK Isla Verde, the next time you are in San Cristóbal, the pizza is on the Dawg if I happen to be there (winter only). Forget Ajijic - I´m not going there. All in good fun amiga/o. I look forward to meeting you and if you don´t like the pizza, I´ll respect that fact and order us another XX Lager.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=Isla Verde;655090]Wow, now I know what it's like to be confronted by the wrath of Hound Dog! I'll modify my comment and say that none of the pizza I've had in Mexico City has been to my liking. And the one time I had pizza in San Cristóbal, it wasn't to my liking either. I guess I had the misfortune of not patronizing one of the pizza places you mention in your post._




OK Isla Verde, the next time you are in San Cristóbal, the pizza is on the Dawg if I happen to be there (winter only). Forget Ajijic - I´m not going there. All in good fun amiga/o. I look forward to meeting you and if you don´t like the pizza, I´ll respect that fact and order us another XX Lager.[/QUOTE]

I'll hold you to that invitation, HD. By the way, we have met. I thought you knew who I was.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

I used to go to a few business lunches, and their favorite restaurant in Mexico City seemed to be Angus Butcher House. Full menu of dishes using either imported Angus or MX beef, many MX specialty dishes, tasty, and perhaps the best-looking and best-dressed waitresses in Mexico. Thinking about it now, maybe that's why the guys always wanted to go there. 

for Polanco: Angus Butcher House, Blvd. Manuel Avila Camacho 1, Mexico City


----------

